

Show HN: Plyr.io – A simple, accessible and customisable HTML5 media player - sampotts
http://plyr.io

======
undefined0
That's the first HTML5 video player that I've come across which instantly
loads in fullscreen. Every other player has a lag. Do you know why that is,
what did you do differently?

I'm out of sync with HTML5 video news, do we finally have a single file format
for all browsers (without requiring hardware support for the codec) or are
websites still required to host webm, ogg and mp4?

------
hackerboos
One small issue. When I change the volume the element appears to wait for me
to let go of my mouse button before altering the volume. I'd expect the volume
level to change as I'm dragging the range element.

It'd also be nice to get the progress bar to display how much video has
buffered.

Good work.

------
greggh
Does everything it needs to, and looks great.

------
mathraq
Nice one Sam!

